# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Robbery

## Peter NJ

1:40PM talk about brash...the get away car had SBH plates I wonder if they were stolen too




https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...broad-daylight

----------


## JEK

Hard to smash and grab at night -- everything is in the safe by then.

----------

